# hash oil



## BCdreadgirl

yummm hash oil, one of the most potent forms.  add a drop into the end of your cigarette and your in the clear for a while.  its a great high


----------



## hardrockstoner

really? how do u make that?


----------



## Bubonic Chronic

BCdreadgirl said:
			
		

> yummm hash oil, one of the most potent forms. add a drop into the end of your cigarette and your in the clear for a while. its a great high



couldn't have put it any better, except for i dont smoke cigarettes so i would replace that with joint lol


----------



## FrostyNugz420

hardrockstoner said:
			
		

> really? how do u make that?


 
hxx://a1b2c3.com/drugs/hash005.htm"]http://a1b2c3.com/drugs/hash005.htm[/url]

This is just one way to make it.  i think im going to give the butane thing a try myself once my ladies are harvested.


----------



## Stoney Bud

A drop on a piece of foil and then heated with a lighter works real good. To get just one drop, use a needle to dip into the bottle and then heat the needle over the foil. The oil will melt and fall onto the foil. If you're going to walk around with it, use a safety pin. I learned that, after sticking myself quite a few times.

It is one damn good high!

A tincture of oil, a square of foil, a pin and a lighter. Good to go!


----------



## Insane

One of my personal favorites is finger hash just because its so damn easy and still gets you a really nice high, AND it doesn't ruin your weed in the process 

I like to take nice dried/cured bud, put it in a jar thats lid diameter is no bigger than the palm of my hand. Place the bud in the jar, then quickly rub your hands together to make them warm so the thc sticks to your palm, then place the palm of your hand tightly over the opening and shake the jar. The idea is to cover the opening tightly enough so you don't have weed flying all over the place, and so that after 5-10 seconds of shaking, you should have a nice circular collection of thc in the palm of your hand. Now start rubbin' your hands together again and this time make sure you have something to collect the finger hash you just created as it falls from your hands, some of it will stick to your hands, so just brush it off gently. If done properly, you should be left with a pile of greenish/brownish/blackish shavings. At this point you can roll the shavings into a joint, or if using a pipe/bong, get them into a neat pile, and press down on it with your thumb, squishing all the thc together. Lift your thumb, a little pile of thc should stick to it, continue squishing all the remaining thc into this 'pancake' shape. At this point you can continue to work it into a ball shape for a longer smoke or smoke it in the pancake shape and get a shorter more intense smoke.

I know its not hash oil, but its certainly easier to make and afterwards you still have good bud to smoke!


----------



## Stoney Bud

Insane, did you wash your hands first?


----------



## Insane

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Insane, did you wash your hands first?


 
Nah I was taught not to piss on my hands a long time ago lol


----------



## El Diablo Verde

Insane said:
			
		

> Nah I was taught not to piss on my hands a long time ago lol


haha, Awesome.


----------



## Hick

ROFLMAO...come on Sable..."130 _pounds_ of hash"  ??  "1/4 mill profit margin"...
Ya might try e-bay...


----------



## Hick

> Have you ever been in Russia?Do you know about it anything ?


Nope. But I do know that if you ship me 130 lbs of hash, there is a damn good chance that you and I BOTH, will get the oppurtunity to meet some DEA agents.
"Remember, this ain't Russia. You ever been to a U.S. Federal Prison? You know anything about "Bubba"?"  
But if you feel compelld, please send my "FREE" sample to
Sgt. Stadanko
I.C.O. Home land Security
Washington, DC


----------



## Hick

Thanks sable, but not interested. (though the thought of just "seeing" 130 lbs of hash, is appealing)
 We're a site dedicated to providing folks with the informational resources to be "self reliant", not sales or profit margin.


----------



## Sable

So for what purpose you asked me for sample sending ?


----------



## Hick

sable...I should probably be the one apologizing. The "sample" sending was pure sarcasm. That address is referrence to "our most powerfull" law enforcement agency. They spy on our citizens, kidnap and inprison without justifiable cause, ect. Something along the lines of your old KGB. 
  I apologize for the confusion. I sometimes forget that we have a wide array of cultures and lifestyles. We don't all interpret others context in the same manner.


----------



## Mutt

hahahahahahaha. Sgt. Stadanko. Hick you bust me up.

This is just a stupid ass idea. I'll PM her and she'll mail me 130 pounds of hash????. 

I've stepped into the twilight zone.


----------



## Insane

well I just got outta bed but now I think I might still be dreaming? Wait no...just like that time I _thought_ I farted.. (if your boss has a sense of humor, great excuse for being late!)

hahaha oh how I love tokin with my mornin' coffee


----------



## Sable

Also you can talking about noting on this forum, and dreaming to become rich someday . . .


----------



## Sable

Thanks for atention . . .


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*ARE YOU FREAKING SERIOUS? I DONT THINK I WOULD LIKE BUBBA TO MUCH!! *


----------



## Stoney Bud

Sable said:
			
		

> Thanks for atention . . .


 
You're welcome Officer......Have a doughnut on me.


----------



## Mutt

Sable said:
			
		

> Hick, Don't forget that it is Russia ! Have you ever been in Russia? Do you know about it anything ?


 
sorry couldn't resist a link on this one. (my vast wealth of totally *USELESS* information comes up again. hahahaha)



> According to Russian laws, buying or possessing "a big amount" of marijuana (over five grams!) without an intention to sell, is punished by three-years imprisonment. If you are convicted of buying or possessing marijuana with an intention to sell it, you can be imprisoned from three to seven years.


 
[

I hear that Siberia is really cold and the jails are not very nice.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

good find Mutt. maybe this dumbass will finally get the hint.


----------



## MMilitiaR

dumbass...(sorry, the bandwagon came round, and i had a free ticket


----------



## Sable

By the way the main deemirit in Rissian prisons is not the temprature, but contingent which sitting there.


----------



## truthxpride

ok seriously stop. I'm sure this site is watched over and now you are trying to push drugs. brain power


----------



## stoner123

just a thing about butane honey oil, if you ever buy some that is liquidy like actual oil,this hasnet been purged correctly, Proper BHO should be a glass or taffy like substance kinda thick and gooey


----------



## A 5th Lower

So... back to hash oil... I don't understand one thing about it: Do you need to use as much weed as it says in the butane process, or can you use less?


----------



## Merla

Is hash oil made out of just leaf and stem actually good to smoke?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

sure. why not. as long as it's good leaf and bud.


----------



## Useless

In the link provided by Frozen it says to get some PVC. 
DO NOT USE PVC! once again, DO NOT USE PVC!
Butane has a chemical reaction with PVC and will draw some of the chemicals in the plastic into your oil. Nasty ******* shit that I certainly don't want to be smoking. 
Stainless steel or glass is best. Copper works, but needs to be cleaned thoroughly and immediately after each use to prevent varnish, which will get washed into your oil.
Will post an entire tutorial on making BHO and budder hash a bit later today for everyone. :wink:


----------



## 0guL

OMG! This is awsome. I just wish I was high wile reading this thread!


----------



## 0guL

So how do you make hash oil?


----------



## Sol

Here is the link,....Again.

hxxp://a1b2c3.com/drugs/hash005.htm


----------



## 0guL

Thanks Solanero!


----------



## Graywolf

Define hash oil!

The different extracts are all different, and some tastier than others!

What exactly is the intended end use?


----------



## jesuse

the makeing of this is well dangres iv went up in flames along with my kitchen onece when i russed up a lil batch of bho<<<>>> i was well high on some white widow and went bout makeing some in my kitchen while i had a pot of soup on the stove<<<>>> all was going good ,,,,then bang my whole kitchen was in flames me included my wife run in *** she shouted ,,as i danced madly tryin to stop the flames burnt my kitchen doors and all my oil was a goner,,,my high had left me and turned to shok burend my body hair eye brows and left me half a hairdoo <<luckly i was un hurt but scared me big time,,,,,,,,<<im glad it was only a lil batch as it could have been fatal>>>>>>>>peace[j]


----------



## PuffinNugs

thats why almost all guides tell you to take it outside when yor doing BHO.


----------



## Graywolf

*BHO Safety aka "Please don't immolate or blow your self up!"*
Hi ya'll! Have ya'll been watching the folks blowing themselves and their homes up using butane extraction techniques, thus leading you to believe that such an attempt is suicidal?

Thank Gawd (Great Spirit) that paying attention to details reduces the odds to limits that you might embrace, after being thus enlightened. May we discuss, before you give up all BHO extraction attempts in difference to your family and home?

Clearly Butane is inflammable and can be explosive, if confined in a small space and supplied with about 1.86 to 8.41 percent butane to atmospheric air content and an ignition source.

In addition, ignition sources come from a number of different unexpected sources, so let's discuss that issue.

For starters, I never personally do a butane extraction indoors or any confined space! None at all, zero, zip, forget about it! It is important to keep it below explosive limits!

I do it all outdoors, with a non sparking plastic fan blowing, not sucking, the butane evaporation away! Butane loves self abuse and will clump together and pool, being that it is heavier than air. 

I use three fans to keep any free butane dispersed below ignition limits of 1.86% and from it pooling and accumulating in low spots like through my basement window to my basement, chock full of ignition sources.

The central point is that concentration of the butane boiling off can be kept diluted below combustion limits, by blowing the accumulating vapors away using a fan. 

Secondly, let's talk about stupid ignition sources. Despite previous discussions, I have literally grabbed the hands of cigarette smokers poised to light a cigarette while extracting. What can I say about addicts whom go on automatic pilot and forget where they are? Leave your cigarettes and lighter elsewhere

Lose the lighter and cigarettes (bong?) if you are an addict! Once the pin is pulled on a 5 second grenade, it is not your friend!

All pretty simple, but lets talk about subtleties! How about sparks?

Starting simple, dragging your feet on concrete, if you have gravel in your shoes can create a spark.

Wearing plastic clothing, especially socks, can also build up and discharge a static electricity spark.

Unless it is an explosion proof fan, always blow, instead of suck the vapors away, not only for efficiency reasons, but because the sparks from an electric motor slip ring can ignite the vapors.

Always use plastic or other spark proof blades, because a grain of sand can spark when hitting a steel blade, and be propelled into the concentrated vapors.

Always keep a fully charged and recently inspected fire extinguisher on hand. **** sometimes happens and less **** is better, as I see it! 

Never had to use one at home, though I have in industry, but they can't be beaten when they are called for!

If you get inadvertently sprayed with butane, stop, and go change clothes. Immolating as I sees it, is highly overrated! 

Keep a blanket on hand, and if you do get unexpectedly ignited, immediately wrap yourself in it to extinguish the flames.

The good news is that none of the above has ever happened to me, but then I do pay close attention and try my very best to avoid it.

Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Graywolf

BCdreadgirl said:
			
		

> yummm hash oil, one of the most potent forms.  add a drop into the end of your cigarette and your in the clear for a while.  its a great high


 
A delight vaporized as well, plus it makes both a killer oral and topic med.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Graywolf said:
			
		

> *BHO Safety aka "Please don't immolate or blow your self up!"*
> Hi ya'll! Have ya'll been watching the folks blowing themselves and their homes up using butane extraction techniques, thus leading you to believe that such an attempt is suicidal?
> 
> Thank Gawd (Great Spirit) that paying attention to details reduces the odds to limits that you might embrace, after being thus enlightened. May we discuss, before you give up all BHO extraction attempts in difference to your family and home?
> 
> Clearly Butane is inflammable and can be explosive, if confined in a small space and supplied with about 1.86 to 8.41 percent butane to atmospheric air content and an ignition source.
> 
> In addition, ignition sources come from a number of different unexpected sources, so let's discuss that issue.
> 
> For starters, I never personally do a butane extraction indoors or any confined space! None at all, zero, zip, forget about it! It is important to keep it below explosive limits!
> 
> I do it all outdoors, with a non sparking plastic fan blowing, not sucking, the butane evaporation away! Butane loves self abuse and will clump together and pool, being that it is heavier than air.
> 
> I use three fans to keep any free butane dispersed below ignition limits of 1.86% and from it pooling and accumulating in low spots like through my basement window to my basement, chock full of ignition sources.
> 
> The central point is that concentration of the butane boiling off can be kept diluted below combustion limits, by blowing the accumulating vapors away using a fan.
> 
> Secondly, let's talk about stupid ignition sources. Despite previous discussions, I have literally grabbed the hands of cigarette smokers poised to light a cigarette while extracting. What can I say about addicts whom go on automatic pilot and forget where they are? Leave your cigarettes and lighter elsewhere
> 
> Lose the lighter and cigarettes (bong?) if you are an addict! Once the pin is pulled on a 5 second grenade, it is not your friend!
> 
> All pretty simple, but lets talk about subtleties! How about sparks?
> 
> Starting simple, dragging your feet on concrete, if you have gravel in your shoes can create a spark.
> 
> Wearing plastic clothing, especially socks, can also build up and discharge a static electricity spark.
> 
> Unless it is an explosion proof fan, always blow, instead of suck the vapors away, not only for efficiency reasons, but because the sparks from an electric motor slip ring can ignite the vapors.
> 
> Always use plastic or other spark proof blades, because a grain of sand can spark when hitting a steel blade, and be propelled into the concentrated vapors.
> 
> Always keep a fully charged and recently inspected fire extinguisher on hand. **** sometimes happens and less **** is better, as I see it!
> 
> Never had to use one at home, though I have in industry, but they can't be beaten when they are called for!
> 
> If you get inadvertently sprayed with butane, stop, and go change clothes. Immolating as I sees it, is highly overrated!
> 
> Keep a blanket on hand, and if you do get unexpectedly ignited, immediately wrap yourself in it to extinguish the flames.
> 
> The good news is that none of the above has ever happened to me, but then I do pay close attention and try my very best to avoid it.
> 
> Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



This is why I use ice extraction when making hash.....


----------



## Graywolf

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> This is why I use ice extraction when making hash.....


 
I use both and consider them both excellent.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

I did some with Everclear yesterday (grain alcohol vaporizes at 172 °F/78 °C) and am smoking a bud dipped in it now.  I am completely numb (more than usual).


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> eat it  instead of those boogers.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to PuffinNugs again.


----------



## BudGrower

Hick said:
			
		

> Thanks sable, but not interested. (though the thought of just "seeing" 130 lbs of hash, is appealing)
> We're a site dedicated to providing folks with the informational resources to be "self reliant", not sales or profit margin.



u think 13 kilo is too much  ??


----------



## pcduck

:confused2:

130 lbs = 58.9 kilograms

maybe my math is wrong?:confused2:


----------

